# MTBTandems.com is sponsoring the Mountain Tandem World Championships!!



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

I just read it on jimmyboy's website (Global BioRhythm Events, Google it)! Thanks to Big Nutt for stepping up and supporting all of us mountain tandems! :thumbsup: Hope to see Big Nutt out at Worlds having some fun.

Thanks for helping out!

L8


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

l84biking, thanks for the post. We are absolutely stoked about this event and can't imagine not being a supporter of the first ever MTB Tandem World Championships! After all, I figure we were the first ever MTB Tandem shop, so it makes good sense.
(Cue inspirational music) We hope that events like the MTBTWC will bring more exposure to the mtb tandem world. Most importantly, we want others to know what those of us on this forum and our compatriots in double mtb fun already know: tandem mountain bikes are legitimate and capable off-roaders, they bring a great new dimension of riding to experienced teams, and offer access to the coolness of mtb'ing to a lot of folks who otherwise may not get to experience what we do.
I hope that mtb tandeming will become, to some extent, what singlespeeds have become: another way to experience bikes off-road, and a legitimate option for bike enthusiasts.* And hey, if we sell a few tandems in the process, well that's okay too!
okay, kill the inspirational music)
Jeez, it sounds like I'm writing press releases!


*not too mainstream, mind you. After all, part of the fun is being a sort of rolling bicycle freak show...


----------



## Olga_icannot (Apr 5, 2007)

*Co-ed Only*

The Global Biorythms site says something about tandem race being co-ed only. Does anyone know if this is certain? Any chance of a category for same sex (?) teams? Does cross dressing count? Maybe a don't ask, don't tell policy?


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 28, 2006)

*Tandem Worlds!! registration.*

My web guy will be updating the Tandem Worlds web site. There will be a all male, all Female and co-ed category. Registration will open on January 31. We have only 100 spots open for this event.
It may fill fast we have been getting e-mails from all over the world. Thank you and good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2007)

*Registration?*

Where is the open registration posted? The website seems to only list registration the day before the event in October??

Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## JumpingJackFlash (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tamden Worlds!!*

Me and my long time friend are going to try the World Tandem championships.Can't for the registration to open!! I was told that it will open in March sometime.


----------



## clayperez (Mar 31, 2004)

*We can't wait !!*

It's about time!! Just waiting for reg to open in April:thumbsup:


----------



## blurcycle (Mar 3, 2009)

Where are the world championships bing held.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2007)

*Mtb Tandem World Championships Canceled...*

Guess what? You're now free on October 10th. The folks in Cool, CA canceled the World Championships.

Seriously weak.

Turns out that they didn't have the number of tandems they wanted pre-registered 3 weeks in advance so they pulled the plug on the race. Who pre-registers that far in advance for a race? I've got my time off work scheduled, by carpool buddies lined up, my place to stay in CA planned - and I still hadn't pre-registered for the race. Oh well.

You're all World Champs in my book!

For other MTB Tandem races check out NWTandemRacing.com

[email protected]


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I know of at least 3 more teams that were planning to attend but had not registered. However, being a recovering promoter, I can also sort of understand their position to some exent. Back in the day, however (which says how long ago I was promoting) we figured it was a success when 4 single speeders showed up for the new SS class. 
Anyway, we'll figure something out for an MTB Tandem World Championship. If anyone has any input on a preferred location, let us know.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2007)

*Until the MTB Tandem World Champs - there's Sea Otter...*

Well, it's certainly not centrally located. But for those of you on the west coast the best tandem xc mtb race has been the tandem class at Sea Otter. There's always 9-14 tandems on the start line and the course is a good one for tandems.


----------



## pinnacle10 (Sep 11, 2006)

We were pretty sure we were going also. Saw a couple weeks ago that it had been cancelled so we didn't make plans. Did our first tandem race last month. I did a little review of it here - http://donsbikesraceteam.blogspot.com/2009/09/rim-nordic-on-tandem.html.

We're planning on doing Sea Otter in 2010. If there are any other well attended tandem races post them up. Any chance of getting Sea Otter classified as the World Championships?


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

*Usual stuff for Tandem MTB*

Too bad this event didn't come to fruition. It was a bit out of the way but would have been great to see.

We raced Sea Otter and there were 9 teams at the start line (I believe). The course itself is almost perfect for tandems except for 2-3 highly technical sections (one being a sandy steep descent with a tight turn half way down).

We also competed at a bunch of the Kenda Cup races this year and were disappointed with the low turnout of riders and the weird way in which the tandem teams were staged. Sometimes in front of faster classes and sometimes within the womens category. The fact is tandem mtb riding (and racing) has a wholly different flow than non-tandems; Being thrown in with the other classes tends to create conflict within the race itself.

In the end let's be honest... We ride tandem mtb because it is fun NOT because we have something to prove. The fact that we throw four legs over our rigs and head out on the trails we do just proves that we are pretty stinkin cool (or crazy).

I suggest rather than doing the World Championship thing we hold a Rally type event. At the event we can have various discipline challenges and award kudos appropriately. Hillclimbs, switch back tests, mount dis-mount mount challenges, etc. Forget the "We are the fastest" and go for "We are havin fun".


----------



## l84biking (Jul 1, 2005)

The original idea was to make this in the mold of SSWC than a "NORBA" style of race. But certain events happen and this one didn't. I hope we can get something set up in the future. 

Thanks to Alex Nutt @ MTBTandems.com for his support!

L8


----------

